# Kribensis Question



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a breeding pair of kribensis in a 80 gallon tank with other fish, recently I have noticed his face on one side is going dark (almost black) the other side looks normal. If it makes any difference it's his right side of his face. He is still eating normal and seems to be in good health.

Thanks in advance 

Dean


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This can be caused by many possible things. The root cause of the discoloration is something impeding the normal functioning of the main nerve which controls the chromatophores in the affected section of skin. It could be anything from a "nerve pinch," to a parasite, to a tumor or even more. 
This often clears up on it's own, but sometimes not. It's usually not serious.


----------



## Dean1235 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response . If it is a parasite wouldn't it affect my other fish ?. My other fish seem absolutely fine. It still not cleared up and isn't looking any better nor worse. Will see how he goes and hope for the best.


----------

